# Sunsetter Awnings



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

DW's been asking for an awning for over our back patio for a while. In the afternoon, which is when we sit out there, it gets a lot of sun so I was thinking the sunsetter might be a good option. Anybody have one or seen one up close?? They look very similar to what's on our trailers.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got the free book and DVD once, its the same stuff. We never bought it though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I remember seeing some discount program via Costco. I'd check with them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Costco usually runs a discount in March/April time frame. We have always been scared off by the max 10' reach. Our patio comes out a bit further than that, so we need something more.... structural....


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Our son has a Sunsetter awning on his back deck. It is electrically operated & really does a nice job. The awning material he got looks the same as the vinyl awning we have on our Outback. He is very happy with it.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I have one over my deck, and I love it. Mine is the electric, 20 ft one, and it is HEAVY to put up. And if you have vinyl siding, it can be a bit difficult to find the studs (you have to take the siding off to do it). But it does a great job. And electric is the only way to go. It takes a lot of cranking to open/close by hand. I know I wouldn't use it much at all if I had to do it that way.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Mike,

We have 2 Sunsetters. I put a 17' manual awning on my house about 5 years ago. We got the manual model and the "rain-away arches" so that we could leave it out in the rain. I only roll it up for the winter or if we go away for a week or so. I don't want a major thunderstorm to cause any damage when I'm not there to roll it up. I actually just deployed the awning yesterday for the summer. Mine has a spring inside the tube, just like the RV, but I think the new models use a crank handle.

I installed an 11' electric model on the guest house for the MIL last year. She extends and retracts it as needed, but it can't be left extended in the rain. Both models have been trouble free and the hardware is very heavy duty and durable.

I'm sure you'll enjoy one,

Steve


----------

